# Opposite Cafe 1 and 2



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Opposite cafe is an independent company of 2 coffee shops in Leeds.

Opposite 1 is situated opposite the main steps to Leeds University serving up high quality and conscientious products for students and lecturers.

Opposite 2 is in the Victoria Quarter shopping area in the city center!

Sporting a range of brewed pour-over coffees as well as seasonal espresso from square mile in london. Opposite 2 has a great synesso manually timed extraction machine and both sites are directed by UK barista cha&#8230;

More...


----------

